# Plastic Surgery  -  it doesn't always work miracles



## applecruncher (May 18, 2015)

Discussion in another thread about Tom Jones got me to thinking about something.

Many times when there’s discussion a good-looking celebrity I’ve heard people sneer and say something about how “Well, I guess I could look good too if I had their money for plastic surgery.”

Hmmm. Not necessarily. _Sometimes people are just good looking_. Good makeup, hair, clothes, dental work, and plastic surgery don’t always = a person looking 20 yrs younger and looking fantastic.

If Tom Jones had not taken care of himself, plastic surgery would not help. He has also worked to keep in shape – especially for a man 75 years old.

If Jane Fonda stuffed her face all day and never exercised, she would not still be a beauty at 77.

There are also many cases where plastic surgery did not make the person look better. Some results are downright clownish and waxy (I’m lookin’ at you, Wayne Newton.)

Fortunately, at 65 I don’t need a facelift….thank you very much  …. and I've taken care of my teeth.  But even if I toss a chunk of money at a plastic surgeon there is not a hope in hell that I’m going to be mistaken for Halle Berry. And as far as expensive clothes, hair, makeup......well, Halle could scrub her face, put on my elastic-waist jeans and a T-shirt, and she would STILL look like Halle Berry - not applecruncher.

And don't give me that "black don't crack" stuff. I called someone out the other day for saying that. I know a lot of people of color who look way older than their age. But that's another discussion.


----------



## hollydolly (May 18, 2015)

LOL...I've never heard that phrase ''Black don't crack'' before..but I know what you mean.


----------



## applecruncher (May 18, 2015)

Holly, I think it’s mainly an American slang expression, but I hear it from black and white people.  They think it's funny and "hip".

Thing is, I know white people who have aged beautifully, and I know some black people in their 40s and 50s who look much older….often due to bad teeth, weight problems, and not taking care of their skin.


----------



## hollydolly (May 18, 2015)

Funnily enough we were just talking tonight about a neighbour who is now 80 (looks much older) but has always looked as old as that from her 50's. She's never had any major ill health and she's never smoked cigarettes  it's just that she's not made any effort to look after her skin .. and on top of which she eats poor quality food. Her daughters and grandchildren seem to be following the same pattern..so perhaps some of the early  ageing process is genetic..


----------



## Shalimar (May 18, 2015)

Having good genes helps, as well as not being poor.


----------



## applecruncher (May 18, 2015)

I know a woman who had a facelift at 48 (she had a real problem re: aging).  She looked good, but she also looked good before the surgery (imo).  Waste of money  (imo), but it's her money to waste. :shrug:


----------



## hollydolly (May 18, 2015)

Well for 2/3rds of my life I was _dirt poor_ Shali...and I'm always told I look younger than my age so it must be a combination of Genetics and good skin care. That said I've never been pedantic about skin care..In my youth I wore pan-stick then foundation which protected my skin from the elements but as I got older and ditched the heavy make-up, I took to wearing a high factor suncream as an every day moisturiser, and on I wear tinted moisturiser to work...and I've done that now for about 10 years or more..


----------



## hollydolly (May 18, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> I know a woman who had a facelift at 48 (she had a real problem re: aging).  She looked good, but she also looked good before the surgery (imo).  Waste of money  (imo), but it's her money to waste. :shrug:



I have always had 'old hands'..working hands my granny called them. I have spent fortunes on hand creams and potions, but nothing changes. Once someone asked me if I'd had a facelift..shocked, I asked them what made them think that, and they said because my hands look much older than my face. Well there's nowt I can do about that. Unless I can get a hand lift..


----------



## Shalimar (May 18, 2015)

I hear you Holly, I am very careful about sun exposure as I do not tan. My skin is not dry, so  I use a light moisturizer and exfoliate. Have high cheekbones,which help hold up my face. Lol.


----------



## applecruncher (May 18, 2015)

Nancy Reagan has always had horrid/hideous hands (wrinkled, spotted) - even when she was first lady and much younger.


----------



## Cookie (May 18, 2015)

It all counts, in my books - skin care, good diet, stay out of the sun, good healthy habits like not smoking and minimal drinking, good attitude (frowning?)

My phys ed teacher in high school advised us teen girls to start using Nivea skin cream moisturizer right away, and I did.  Later I graduated to moisturizers from the health food store which were more natural. I also had a very good diet, no junk food, pop, etc. most of my life and I don't hang around in the sun anymore or smoke, and my skin is darn nice, even my hands, which are clear and don't have those liver spots some people get.  

I think money is a bit factor too, as poor people can often have other bad habits (to relieve the stress of being poor) like drinking and smoking and eating junk food and lots of cheap greasy stuff.  They really can't afford the more expensive natural foods like fresh berries and vegetables, quinoa, good bread which have become so pricey now.

So, IMO it all adds up.  Genetics too plays a role, but it can be nullified with poor habits.

PS: BTW, I think Jane Fonda and Lily Tomlin both look like they've had some work done on their faces in that show, a little too smooth, I think.


----------



## hollydolly (May 18, 2015)

My hands are old looking but thank goodness I don't yet have liver spots or marks of any kind.. and yes you reminded me as well Cookie...I don't drink alcohol..never have apart from experimenting when I was young!!

Shali I have very fair celtic skin...so although I love the sun and go out in it I do take care to ensure I have high factor lotion on, and I still get a tan.. 

I don't eat berries and quinoa type foods...and I do like cake...and chocolate... but the rest of my diet is made up of fish, skinless chicken, veggies, fruit, and a lot of organic stuff as well ( I know the latter is controversial but I prefer to have it whenever possible)


----------



## Cookie (May 18, 2015)

I prefer to eat organic if I can get it too, holly and I doubt if a bit  of cake and chocolate is going to make any difference.  Your diet does  sound very healthy.

True, those with drug and alcohol addictions  won't do so well in the pretty face department.  LOL  just consider Keith Richards and come to think of it, all the Stones.


----------



## hollydolly (May 18, 2015)

Yep all the rolling stones are a case in point I agree, but then it's amazing that most of them are even still alive given their history of drug abuse.. that said it's clear none of them have used botox or plastic surgery !!


----------



## AprilT (May 18, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Holly, I think it’s mainly an American slang expression, but I hear it from black and white people.  They think it's funny and "hip".
> 
> Thing is, I know white people who have aged beautifully, and I know some black people in their 40s and 50s who look much older….often due to bad teeth, weight problems, and not taking care of their skin.



Actually you hear it because more often than not it's true at least for the people I've known.  There really aren't that many black people I know of who get wrinkles before the age of 50 hence the crack comment.  But sure, not a black or white thing as far as aging, we all do regardless, some in different ways, some at a different pace regardless of color, that really shouldn't be the issue, but like anything, people will put a spin to give various non scientific reasons for the differences in why some age faster or slower.  Some will say weight will make the difference, so not true, I see many people who aged well, skin wise, who are overweight, moi, and others who look much older as well.  You can take whatever perspective you want on the don't crack phrase, but there's a reason some people have to completely avoid the sun or they start to look like rubber.

The smoking, eating, drinking all myths unless one does those things to such an excess, you need innards removed and or replaced at some point.  Who knows.

And Very few actresses look camera pretty photogenic without a bit of makeup including Miss Berry.


----------



## applecruncher (May 18, 2015)

Health issues can also play a role. When my mother was 50 she began to age very fast and looked a lot older, but she had some serious medical issues. OTOH my father always looked at least 10 years younger than his age. Brothers have always kept in shape physically but their faces/skin look older.


----------



## Kadee (May 18, 2015)

SIR Tom Jones's (left) face will collapse if he goes under the knife again, his plastic surgeon has warned him.
"He advised me against having anything else done," reveals Sir Tom, in an exclusive interview with the Daily Mirror.
"I went to see a plastic surgeon in Beverly Hills and he said: 'You've got to be careful with your lower eyes.
"He told me: 'Your eyes will be bloody popping.' He said I should try to look as natural as I can."
He pulls down his bottom eyelids, revealing how he will look if he succumbs to the surgeon's steel again.


----------



## applecruncher (May 18, 2015)

heh ....okay, Kadee46.
Hey!  If i ever win tickets to see TJ, I'll share with you.  :lofl:


----------



## Kadee (May 18, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> heh ....okay, Kadee46.
> Hey!  If i ever win tickets to see TJ, I'll share with you.  :lofl:


You are so kind AC :thankyou::grin:Oh my favourite actor when I was a teen  was Tony Curtis .......


----------



## applecruncher (May 18, 2015)

Tony was dreamy in his prime.  I loved him in "Taras Bulba" with Yul Brynner.
But - he aged horribly.  He did some ads for dental implants......yikes.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 18, 2015)

I think a lot of good or average looking celebrities would be better off not having those surgeries.  A few that come to mind are Wayne Newton, Kenny Rogers, Priscilla Presley, Susanne Sommers, Goldie Hawn, etc.  Some like Rene Zellweger don't look at all like themselves.  I'd rather look like an old me, than a younger someone else. I think that celebrities who are in front of the camera a lot have enough professional makeup artists to disguise any aging wrinkles.  Even if I had a lot of money to throw away, don't think I'd go under the knife for vanity.


----------



## applecruncher (May 18, 2015)

Agree with what you said about all the celebrities mentioned, SB.


----------



## Kadee (May 18, 2015)

I wonder what ladies who have VERY LARGE  breast enhancements .... How will look like when they are our age ??
:shrug:
Dont get me wrong ladies who unfortunally have little or no breasts as in the case of my mother and my half sister , They can benefit from the modern enhancements...


----------



## AprilT (May 18, 2015)

I think every other woman I meet in my area has had something done, can't say, for sure looking at these women's face I for sure wouldn't get botox or a facelift, but, I'm vain enough, that I probably would get a breast lift, not implants. if offered free of charge.  LOL

There was this really aged woman at the beach that had these implants and would constantly stand up posing making sure everyone could see her adjusting her bikini top.  It was quite gross really.  It just didn't look right seeing someone with such an old face with such huge high standing balls on her chest.  It would be like me wearing a thong and constantly posing and adjusting it so everyone could get a peak, not a pretty sight for anyone to see.  I guess, I really shouldn't hate, if I get that lift, no telling how'd I'd be showing the girls off.  bouncy, bouncy, bouncy all night long.


----------



## KimIn Wis (Sep 8, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> I have always had 'old hands'..working hands my granny called them. I have spent fortunes on hand creams and potions, but nothing changes. Once someone asked me if I'd had a facelift..shocked, I asked them what made them think that, and they said because my hands look much older than my face. Well there's nowt I can do about that. Unless I can get a hand lift..


Mine too


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 8, 2020)

Why are modern procedures called "plastic" surgery?


----------



## Keesha (Sep 8, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Why are modern procedures called "plastic" surgery?


Plastics are used including silicones.


----------

